# Your dog's favorite



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I offered beef to Sarge yesterday. He seems to enjoy red meat (especially beef) the best. We still have pork and lamb to move onto (though he has had those before and I know he likes them. )

So does your dog have a favorite that you can tell? 

Sarge is not a huge fan of chicken. He never has been. But it is cheaper and a fine protein so he is going to have to eat it, which he does, if begrudgedly. He also seems to relish liver. 

Do you have one of those dogs that loves and eats everything equally? Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I offered beef to Sarge yesterday. He seems to enjoy red meat (especially beef) the best. We still have pork and lamb to move onto (though he has had those before and I know he likes them. )
> 
> So does your dog have a favorite that you can tell?
> 
> ...


Fortunately, I do have dogs that eat and love anything. I would bet though that in their head they love beef the best. Nothing like red meat.


----------



## Thunder409 (Jan 10, 2012)

My dog will eat almost everything, but I am pretty sure beef heart is her favorite. She seems to take her time eating every other meat, but when she is eating beef heart it disappears in two seconds. It is also the only meat that she goes insane for when she sees me cutting and portioning. When I'm cutting anything else up she sits there patiently hoping I will drop some, but with the heart she runs around, cries, tries to jump on the counter to get a lick, etc.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

beef heart is ours favorite.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

The big ones will eat most anything. Sprocket does NOT like kidney or Beef heart.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

My Doxie loves everything except for pig's feet, however, his absolute favorite is fish (fresh Mackerel, Sardines, Salmon, and Tilapia).


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

My dogs' favourite is food. :tongue:


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

Ronny loves everything but has a special place in his heart for canned mackerel. Lola likes everything too, except deer which she's decided she doesn't care for now and spits it out (I was really surprised by this). I think Lola's favorite is beef, she really likes beef rib bones.


----------



## Maritan (Nov 11, 2011)

I think both my dogs just love anything that even resembles food. But, I have a feeling that my Border Collie does have a preference for goat tongues (of the meats I have fed them so far). I still need to introduce beef heart and a few other cuts/ parts of various animals though, so that might change.


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

fish. if I say the word out loud, forget it.
or if I open any can at all (since we give him canned).
he runs and gets his bowl and comes back.

he really doesn't like kidney at all, and just barely tolerates pork.
he will eat stuff to make me happy though


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I can't tell, she gobbles almost everything. We are newly switched but she's had two different types of liver, beef kidney, beef, pork, duck, rabbit, venison, chicken, turkey and fish so far. Everything but thawed fish has been inhaled.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Some favorites of our pack are beef heart, lamb/mutton, and fish . Rumba also loves eggs.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Probably turkey necks


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Mine seem to really go crazy for green tripe. We offered Rocky a slab of venison ribs last night, and he seemed to really love that. Treasure gobbles up liver like it is candy! Other than that, I can't really tell!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Fish definitely. Especially Salmon...


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Pork and beef is really popular here.. as is chicken.. fish and organs are probably the least, Tess likes them but Bishy will only eat them some of the time. Willow is the same.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Everything, lol. But particularly green tripe and organs.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Canned salmon or sardines. We tried fresh (well, previously frozen) fish and that didn't go over really well and took up a lot of freezer space. But canned fish makes Rocky go crazy. Someday when I clean out the freezer and have room I will buy some more 'real' fish and try him again on it. 

Shade goes out in the yard and eats dirt. I guess that's the benefit of getting an older rescue dog, he's happy just to be fed real food!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BoxerParty said:


> My dogs' favourite is food. :tongue:


i was going to say that LOL


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

My dogs loooove lamb necks the most. But they'll eat anything.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> i was going to say that LOL


It's totally true. They have never refused to eat ANY raw food I've offered. They eat everything - chicken, turkey necks, turkey breast/thigh, herring, sardines, beef, beef heart, and duck - with equal enthusiasm. When every meal was chicken quarters, they thought that was great. Now that they're getting fish and red meat, they think that's great too.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

My girls eat what is served cuz they love their raw in general. But venison and rabbit are their very favorite, then beef and pork


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Do you have one of those dogs that loves and eats everything equally? Consider yourself lucky.


 haha...that actually made me laugh out loud because my dog loves to eat anything I put down. ( the 2 exceptions have been goose and wild turkey...make jerky out of them and she loves it~weirdo I know) Each time I am in the kitchen and she hears anything resembling a bag or something that means Reahven food she comes a running and sits so pretty on the rug in front of the sink waiting even if it isn't for her she doesn't care, she waits and hopes for something. When I read of some who have picky eaters I think if all I have to worry about is goose and wild turkey, then I consider myself lucky.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BoxerParty said:


> It's totally true. They have never refused to eat ANY raw food I've offered. They eat everything - chicken, turkey necks, turkey breast/thigh, herring, sardines, beef, beef heart, and duck - with equal enthusiasm. When every meal was chicken quarters, they thought that was great. Now that they're getting fish and red meat, they think that's great too.


actually, lamb necks are my pug's fave. it is such a complicated meal for him.....it's a whole lamb neck and he embraces it with his entire body...it's fun to watch....

chicken....neither dog likes chicken so much, although bubba would eat anything...he's a foodie, like his mother.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Miko loves chicken and venison, but hates rabbit!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Since starting raw, everything...gobbles it all with delight. He can be at friends or families houses, they will have kibble down and Yogi will not have anything to do with it. I swear he turns his nose up at it.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Buster has eaten absolutely everything I have put down for him. If he has a favorite I don't know how I could tell! He even ate liver and kidney the first time with no hesitation. Lola eats everything but liver and kidney. Both must be frozen and right now she will only eat beef liver. She eats eggs but won't always eat the shells.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Cesars favorite is chicken he loves ALL chicken parts necks,wings,heart.liver, all of it he adores hes picky about beef though not his favorite sometimes if i have some beef left over with no bone ill take and add a drum stick or a few small necks to add he'll grab the chicken and eat it then circle the beef like its about to bite him for a good ten minutes come to me like "got anymore of that chicken?" ill say "no Cesar no more chicken for today eat your beef if you dont i will" then he goes back to it reluctantly drags it away to try burying it so ill say again "cesar if you dont eat your beef today youll just have that much more to eat tomorrow" then he'll eat it


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Everything. Absolutely everything. Except... beef kidney. It's the only thing that I've had trick him into eating (i.e. cutting into small pieces and mixing in with tripe.

Tripe hides anything very well, btw. :biggrin1:


----------



## Amy18 (May 17, 2011)

Definitely beef heart and goat is a close 2nd. Come spring i'll introduce venison, bison, and kangaroo - should be interesting.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Since starting raw, everything...gobbles it all with delight. He can be at friends or families houses, they will have kibble down and Yogi will not have anything to do with it. I swear he turns his nose up at it.


That is cool - like training Lassie not to eat strangers' food because it could be poison. Yogi taught himself!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Everything. Absolutely everything. Except... beef kidney. It's the only thing that I've had trick him into eating (i.e. cutting into small pieces and mixing in with tripe.
> 
> Tripe hides anything very well, btw. :biggrin1:


that's weird, becauase it was the only thing Snorkels had trouble with. She would pick it out of her bowl and move it to the floor. But she couldn't help her natural inclination to eat anything and everything - after a few days she was treating it just like all her other food.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I wouldnt really say that any of my dogs have a favorite, although 4 out of 5(so not including Leo) love getting huge chunks of something and all 5 of them also love bone in stuff and they all LOVE organs....they would pig out on organs if given the chance!! However the girls(the cats) LOVE LOVE LOVE organs, pork kidney is like their all time favorite, then any kind of liver, they have liked both the beef and kidney! They also both love duck, turkey hearts, pork hearts, etc(so the kitties love the more rich, red meats!:thumb


----------

